# Sydney And Melbourne ranked the third and fifth MOST EXPENSIVE city on earth



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

Lots of immigrants still choose Sydney and Melbourne as destination of choice for migration given jobs growth are more towards casual or temporary or contract with most permanent jobs are hardly sufficiently cater for the needs of a family of 3-4 for all basic need expenses.
Melbourne also ranked the most livable city on earth last year. Not sure this still true or some sort agenda to only attract certain group of people with rich resource to come for investment. 
My initial intention was to get out of my own country looking for better and livable place for my family 4-5 years ago. What is yours ?


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

maybe have a read thru of http://www.australiaforum.com/visas...-second-thoughts-about-staying-australia.html


----------



## cjka (Aug 4, 2010)

Here is more info...

The great Aussie rip-off | | MacroBusiness
Deutsche Bank Random Walk Mapping Prices 2013


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Just an FYI.

World's Most Expensive Cty in 2013

1. Tokyo Japan
2. Osaka Japan
3. Sydney
4. Oslo
5. Melbourne Australia
6. Singapore
7. Zurich Switzerland
8. Paris, France
9. Caracas, Venezuela
10. Geneva Switzerland

Based on this website 

World's Most Expensive City In 2013


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Neither Sydney nor Melbourne are that expensive when you have a normal full time job and live in an average suburb (like Sydney's Kogarah). 

These rankings are often based on calculating actual prices from all countries into one currency. Since Australians have one of the highest earnings in the world, their prices are also one of the highest.


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

*Sydney and Melbourne*

thank you for the more detailed explanations to ranking like this. Just want to share the one I have seen on the net for everyone's information.

Cheers,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys, Dexter is right. The higher earnings country will definitely have the higher cost of living. Of course if you're living in a moderate suburb, things won't be that tough. Why should we squeeze into the big city?
Besides that, it's very much depends on how you spend your money. I knew some people who earns AUD 10k/mth still on high debts coz everyday spending like no one business. I still found Oz has something which is cheap like clothing/groceries/cars...


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

According to the recent news, single people survive on government welfare has no longer effort to even rent a place to stay and have food on the table. 
With my professional and experience in my field, l have seen many expat have problems to get into jobs and stay in a job.
l doubt that the Australia government has done enough to place even PR in jobs but continue to import short term skillset resource into the country. Not to forget this is employer dominant country and they have the say. I see the situation where many of us are working extra hard to sustain the life style of certain rich people here in Australia. Fair go ? l don't really know anymore.


----------



## alexlhh (Mar 3, 2013)

really do not think the cost of living in Melbourne is high since the average salary is much better than most of countries. more about living cost in Melbourne: Cost of Living in Melbourne


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

I just came back from Perth recently. Just a 2 bedroom apartment gonna cost AUD450 - 550/week. What concensual telling us here is right. 
I kinda reluctant to make the go. Food, appliances is cheap but yet the real estate is a problem. Now rental and housing loan is almost reaching the same point. Nevertheless, how are we gonna stay on job? Pay cut? Does the government have any idea what's going on?


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

the government of Australia are awared of this l believe but we have to recognize no one want to announce bad news to the world which will hinder economy growth. No doubt here is free and good country to live in. l personal ly like the nature and weather here. Now my family already accustomed to this living environment and it is reluctant for me to move my family elsewhere. My advise is to check and verify what your expectations are before making this jump. Career wise will be hard here honestly because as PR, you will still be treated as supplementally resources and forget about training. There will be tons of temporarily foreign expat to fill the technology edge gap and local white will be priority compared to foreign expat made PR. Fact or not this is what l see so far.


----------



## nemesis (Aug 17, 2011)

well, i obtained my PR early this year. I do heard some bad news everyday saying hardly to get employed. I mean this is a source of income for an immigrant. My friend's company just facing difficulties getting new projects so they're closing down soon. Mismanagement? Bad economy? I don't know. 
yeah, what you're saying is quite right. my intension is to make sure my children have better education and environment so that they can have better options for themselves instead of me who lost so many options due to discriminations.


----------

